# Cyst on elbow...



## Catastrophizer (Aug 23, 2010)

...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hm, I have a similar situation. There's been a quarter-sized hard lump above my elbow for like a year now. It's recently started to hurt when touched, and there's a perpetual bruise there now. My mom said not to worry about it unless it suddenly gets bigger. I know you hate doctors, but I think it might be worth it for you to get it checked out.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'd advise you to go see a doctor, it has grown which is generally _not_ good. If you aren't sure try taking a photo of it with something to scale and check back in a week.

Is it hot to the touch? if it is it's likely infected, a weeklong course of flucloxacillin might help.

Or talk to a pharmacist, they can be helpful sometimes. Magnesium sulphate paste is pretty good at taking down the redness, swelling and size.

I know seeing a docor can be tough with SA, try making an appointment very early in the morning and get there well in time.

Go get it checked out!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Is there a nurse or any kind of healthcare practitioner in your family? 

Because I really don't think leaving it be is a good idea tbh. But I can't force you so..

But do take a picture of it, and if it's still growing I urge you to do something about it, even a web doctor thing if they exist?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Reminds me of me from a month ago. I had a testicle issue which I finally decided to see a doctor about. I eventually dragged myself to the clinic, and it turned out to be just a harmless cyst after getting the results of the ultrasound. It's best just to go to the doctor and get it checked. I know it seems scary - I was going into meltdown about it. But it turned out not to be so scary. Plus your problem won't involve you getting naked, which is a plus.

The first thing to do is to decide to go to the doctor. Then you can give that a few days to really sink in so you can become more comfortable with the idea. Then I asked about it on this forum, and people told me it wasn't so bad, which gave me more confidence. (You can still find the thread in this section.) So yeah, get it checked, it'll take the worry off your mind.

EDIT: As for worrying about bothering them, I was thinking the same thing when I went, but then I realized they see so many people and so many types of problems every day that they really won't mind if it's a minor problem. Anyway, even if it turns out to be trivial, they won't mind - less work for them.


----------

